# Apologies to Oldbikes



## mason_man (Oct 6, 2012)

I missed reading your post in the Motoried bicycles, Monark Super Twin, sorry.
Things have been kinda hectic lately.
Here's some of Ron's Trikes,he has more in the house.
I don't know much about them, but if you would like i can ask him the names and makes of them.

Ray


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 6, 2012)

Pretty neat collection of tricycles and small Elgin bicycle. The black with red trim trike in the first photo is a Mercury. That's a pretty cool looking smaller Elgin bicycle with Lobdell horizontal spring seat. Never saw one of those before. I have one of the reproduction Sky King trikes like the red one in one of the last photos. The other original red streamlined tricycle in photo #3 looks like a Murray Steelcraft. Looks like there's a collection of trike parts on the shelves, too!

Dave


----------



## mason_man (Oct 6, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> Pretty neat collection of tricycles and small Elgin bicycle. The black with red trim trike in the first photo is a Mercury. That's a pretty cool looking smaller Elgin bicycle with Lobdell horizontal spring seat. Never saw one of those before. I have one of the reproduction Sky King trikes like the red one in one of the last photos. The other original red streamlined tricycle in photo #3 looks like a Murray Steelcraft. Looks like there's a collection of trike parts on the shelves, too!
> 
> Dave




Hi Dave, Yes the sky king is a reproduction and those other name manufactures sounds like what he said, i was to busy holding my whizzer parts.
I wasn't able to concentrate the whole time.

Ray


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Ray.  The other trike in primer on the shelf next to the Mercury is a Sky Skipper, gotta love those wild bat wing bars.  From the orig picture I couldn't tell if the Sky King was orig/restored or a repop. Jerry Berg recently had a stunning orig Sky King on the bay, which is I'm sure the nicest on the planet, but not sure if it sold or not?  I have an orig, that my kids have ridden the crap out of and is one of their all time favorite trikes.
That Elgin is CRAZY, never seen one before.  An awesome collection he's got there.

Again, thanks for sharing the pics.

Alan


----------



## jeep girl (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow, those tricycles ARE cool. But I REALLY like the small Schwinn bike with the tank (in the background of pic 3)!


----------

